# Recognize the Signs of Stroke



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had relatives who suffered from major strokes, and small TIAs. Here's some advice of recognizing the symptoms of stroke...



> Emergency Medicine: Recognize the Signs of Stroke
> 
> Stroke is often referred to as a brain attack. It is considered the
> No. 1 cause of adult disability and the No. 3 cause of death in the
> ...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 2, 2012)

A fine post, SeaBreeze. Information worth knowing. It could happen to anyone. Recognising the signs, knowing what to do and acting early can make all the difference


----------

